# Russianstar Any peptide or sARMS questions please ask them here!!



## Russianstar (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi guys ive been posting this thread up with great response on a few of the forums, so if I can help you just let me know. Any questions on peptides or sARMS just ask away.

Hope your having  great 2015

Kindest regards R.S


----------



## Russianstar (Jan 28, 2015)

Bumping, got a great response on other forums.


----------



## Riles (Feb 1, 2015)

What is your opinion on Oxytocin as a way to control DOMS?


----------



## godson13 (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi Russianstar .
I read ur experiances with cjc295 with dac and wondering if you still promote what was in ur doc.
Asking because im going of  what you did ur my guru lol. ive got 35000mcg cjc with dac and plan to run 2mg twice a week for 2 months, and training 5 days a week.
and take hyperzne A along side it with a 3500 dailycalourie in take . Is this the best way to run cjc or should I take once per week? what type of results should I expect from running this at 2 months? what else would you recommend?
Im 36 male 6ft train daily and work in a laber intence job type 1 diabetic, hoping to gain strength,size lose weight around stomick


----------



## godson13 (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi Russianstar .
 I read ur experiances with cjc295 with dac and wondering if you still promote what was in ur doc.
 Asking because im going of  what you did ur my guru lol. ive got 35000mcg cjc with dac and plan to run 2mg twice a week for 2 months, and training 5 days a week.
 and take hyperzne A along side it with a 3500 dailycalourie in take . Is this the best way to run cjc or should I take once per week? what type of results should I expect from running this at 2 months? what else would you recommend?
 Im 36 male 6ft train daily and work in a laber intence job type 1 diabetic, hoping to gain strength,size lose weight around stomick


----------



## allornothing (Sep 22, 2015)

GW501516.  What would be the max dose you would run and for how long?  One dose or split dosing?  How long do you need to be off before you can start back on?  I love the stuff and I am coming up on week 12.   Do I need to take a break of can I keep rolling?  It seems to work awesome with MK677


----------



## Jay-dawg (Nov 3, 2015)

allornothing said:


> GW501516.  What would be the max dose you would run and for how long?  One dose or split dosing?  How long do you need to be off before you can start back on?  I love the stuff and I am coming up on week 12.   Do I need to take a break of can I keep rolling?  It seems to work awesome with MK677



I've been researching GW501516 and interested in starting a program. Did you ever get an answer to your question? What dose have you been running? Any side effects?


----------



## spinyvegeta (Nov 4, 2015)

Lol. Russianstar is bye bye


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 5, 2015)

spinyvegeta said:


> Lol. Russianstar is bye bye



He was such a douche


----------

